# The federal government’s decision to cancel Novak Djokovic’s visa has been overturned in the Federal Court



## Eric

Looks like he will probably pay, skirting all the same rules everyone else must adhere to. Privilege to the rich.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1480423280158912513/

This guy is a piece of human shit in the worst way, knowingly spreading the virus around everyone, including kids.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1480448426332413953/


----------



## User.45

Eric said:


> Looks like he will probably pay, skirting all the same rules everyone else must adhere to. Privilege to the rich.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1480423280158912513/
> 
> This guy is a piece of human shit in the worst way, knowingly spreading the virus around everyone, including kids.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1480448426332413953/



That's a major PR hit though. In my eyes, this guy went from the "I don't care" basket to the "garbage human being" basket very quickly. 
Not that it will matter because I wasn't gonna buy shit marketed by him anyway, but some might.


----------



## Clix Pix

This is just so, so wrong.....   Isn't there still an opportunity, though, for him to get tossed out of Australia anyway?   Or the tennis match?  He really should have been shipped back home immediately and it's a darned shame that he wasn't.


----------



## ronntaylor

Clix Pix said:


> This is just so, so wrong.....   Isn't there still an opportunity, though, for him to get tossed out of Australia anyway?   Or the tennis match?  He really should have been shipped back home immediately and it's a darned shame that he wasn't.



New York local news says Australia's Immigration Minister has the power to cancel his visa still. He should be kicked out immediately.

*edited for clarity, added link*


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Agree with everyone here - personally, I think that Novak Djokovic's conduct disgraceful (not to mention arrogant, irresponsible, reckless and monstrously entitled) and I am of the opinion that any visa issued should be withdrawn and that he should be expelled from Australia.

However, I am also concerned of how this is playing out in the Balkans - a region, a profoundly politically unstable region, that I know well - as much of the Serb media is busy attempting to play a "Novak the victim" card over this.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> Agree with everyone here - personally, I think that Novak Djokovic's conduct disgraceful (not to mention arrogant, irresponsible, reckless and monstrously entitled) and I am of the opinion that any visa issued should be withdrawn and that he should be expelled from Australia.
> 
> However, I am also concerned of how this is playing out in the Balkans - a region, a profoundly politically unstable region, that I know well - as much of the Serb media is busy attempting to play a "Novak the victim" card over this.



I think it will be overall inconsequential in Serbia.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

P_X said:


> I think it will be overall inconsequential in Serbia.




Hopefully, that will be the case.  

But I dislike to see it used so irresponsibly.

In any case, it merely serves (all puns intended) to confirm my view that while Novak Djokovic may be an excellent tennis player, there are times when he fails the rather basic test of being a paid up member of the human race.


----------



## Eric

At least there's this. What an absolute piece of shit this guy is.






						Novak Djokovic faces fine or prison for breaking isolation while Covid positive | Novak Djokovic | The Guardian
					

Star is due to play at Australian Open but faces possibility of deportation




					amp.theguardian.com
				






> Novak Djokovic could face a fine or even prison in Serbia after his admission that he broke isolation while he had Covid last month, lawyers have said, as the Serbian prime minister warned his behaviour appeared to be “a clear breach” of the rules.
> 
> The 34-year-old Belgrade-born tennis player is chasing a record-breaking 21st grand slam victory at the Australian Open beginning on Monday, but could yet be deported by the government which is unhappy with his medical exemption from inoculation.
> 
> Djokovic on Wednesday acknowledged that he knew he had tested positive when he attended a newspaper interview and photoshoot in the Serbian capital on 18 December, saying in a statement on social media he had made an “error of judgment”.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Eric said:


> At least there's this. What an absolute piece of shit this guy is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novak Djokovic faces fine or prison for breaking isolation while Covid positive | Novak Djokovic | The Guardian
> 
> 
> Star is due to play at Australian Open but faces possibility of deportation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amp.theguardian.com




Agreed.

An unbelievably arrogant, and entitled individual, the kind who clearly believes that rules and regulations do not apply to him.


----------



## Herdfan

Scepticalscribe said:


> Agreed.
> 
> An unbelievably arrogant, and entitled individual, the kind who clearly believes that rules and regulations do not apply to him.




At first I thought all the attacks on him were simply because he had made a personal choice to not get vaccinated.  And he applied for a medical exemption which he was granted, thereby pissing off the pro-vaxxers.

But the more that comes out, he was definitely trying to game the system.  So he should simply be deported and banned for 3 years.  No more Aussie Open titles for him.


----------



## Eric

Herdfan said:


> At first I thought all the attacks on him were simply because he had made a personal choice to not get vaccinated.  And he applied for a medical exemption which he was granted, thereby pissing off the pro-vaxxers.



No better case can be made for wearing a mask and getting a vaccine than being around a bunch of vulnerable children. Screw his "personal choice", he's a selfish asshole who knowingly and willingly spread the virus, he should be locked up.



Herdfan said:


> But the more that comes out, he was definitely trying to game the system.  So he should simply be deported and banned for 3 years.  No more Aussie Open titles for him.



He was gaming a system that everyone else had to follow.


----------



## User.45

Eric said:


> No better case can be made for wearing a mask and getting a vaccine than being around a bunch of vulnerable children. Screw his "personal choice", he's a selfish asshole who knowingly and willingly spread the virus, he should be locked up.
> 
> 
> He was gaming a system that everyone else had to follow.



To be fair, he claims he had a PCR pending, got an antigen test before the kids' even which was negative.
He got the PCR results back later and then the only thing he attended was the interview, where he masked up.
This story sounds feasible to me, though that still makes him a major asshole.


----------



## Eric

Here we go again...

Novak Djokovic has visa revoked a second time in Australia, expected to appeal​








						Djokovic faces deportation as visa revoked again
					

The Australian government said it was 'in the public interest' to cancel Novak Djokovic's visa a second time, just days before the Australian Open is to begin.




					www.espn.com
				






> Novak Djokovic faces deportation again after the Australian government revoked his visa for a second time, the latest twist in the ongoing saga over whether the No. 1-ranked tennis player will be allowed to compete in the Australian Open despite being unvaccinated for COVID-19.
> 
> Immigration Minister Alex Hawke said Friday that he used his ministerial discretion to cancel the 34-year-old Serb's visa on public interest grounds -- just three days before play begins at the Australian Open, where Djokovic has won a record nine of his 20 Grand Slam titles.
> 
> Three hours later, Djokovic's lawyers began their appeal against the visa cancellation in an after-hours hearing at the Federal Circuit and Family Court. The same judge, Anthony Kelly, ruled in favor of Djokovic earlier this week on procedural grounds after his visa was first canceled when he landed at a Melbourne airport.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.45

theSeb said:


> I hope that they deport him and not allow him to re-enter for 5 years. It would also be nice if they actually followed their own rules and threw the book at him for putting in false information on his arrival card.



Agree. There are serious inconsistencies with his story and no matter which version I choose to believe, my conclusion is that this guy's an asshole.


----------

